# Anyone else have siblings who play instruments?



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm the youngest of 3 brothers. My oldest brother plays bass and the other is a drummer, which left guitar for me.
The odd thing is we've never actually jammed together, it was always 2 of the 3 in various combinations. My bass playin' brother and I own a graphic design company and keep a few guitars/basses and amps around the office as stress relief.

Thinking back on it now, I don't know how my parents ever put up with all that noise!

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

My brother is also a bass player. He made his living for 10 years in various bands (Boag and the Graveyard Whips, Pat Temple and the High Lonesome Players, The Slam, Killing Floor) and is a much better musician than me. We never played together much until the last year when we formed a band.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey jcon.....
its funny how this bug travels thru a family......

neither of my parents played....anything...
but my older brother is a drummer and my younger bro played the key's
and my self guitar and bass....

now both of my brothers kids play.....guitar and drums
and all three of my kids play....a variety of instruments...piano,guitar ,trumpet
sax ,recorder.....

at some point we should be able to put together a decent family band.....lol

Auger


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

My parents nor my siblings play anything although they have a love of music. I had an uncle that played sax and piano and a couple of aunts and cousins that play piano.

My uncle got me into it at a really early age, so I learned on the Uke first, then guitar and trumpet, sax and trombone. 

My kids though have really gotten the bug. My oldest daughter is just about finished her music degree (she's a flutist) and also plays keyboards, and is really into the renassaince (sp) instruments as well. The next daughter plays sax and some piano, the third plays oboe and piano, and my youngest daughter plays violin, bass, piano and is a competitive irish dancer. All the girls are also very active in choirs and vocal groups. My son (second oldest) however, can't carry a tune in a bucket, but he does love music and is trying to pick up the guitar now.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

2 younger brothers and older sister play piano. youngest brother plays violin. middle brother plays some bass and some guitar. sister plays a lot of stuff.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My Father and Brother were/are both lead trumpet players. My Brother also plays keys and guitar. My Mother used to play the keyboards. I started out playing the drums when I was about 8-9 years old. The family used to jam together a lot. My Father played in bands for 40 years. Used to take us out with him to sit in. He played with some big bands in the day.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nobody in my family (immediate or extended) plays anything except me. Most of my family is rather indifferent to music as a whole.


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

devil6 said:


> Nobody in my family (immediate or extended) plays anything except me. Most of my family is rather indifferent to music as a whole.



same here.

heck my parents don't even own a single cd.

my dad drives with the car radio off.

they don't even have a radio or cd player in their house.

i think they qualify as indifferent to music.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

My oldest brother played guitar when I was a kid, so I started playing on his old hand me downs.

I have alot of cousins and uncles that are musical as well.


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

I am the oldest of 2.My younger brother is a drummer.

Our Dad plays guitar as well and so does quite a few of our cousins.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

my brother in law plays guitar and piano.

One stepson plays guitar,keyboards, bass, drums/percussion

two other stepsons play guitar and percussion/drums

daughter in law plays piano and guitar

oldest Grand daughter ( 6 yrs old) is now learning piano.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I didn't start until I was 35, another brother started to fool around with a guitar the next year. I also have two younger brothers who have been playing for about 20 years. My father always played harmonica, I sure wish I would have taken an interest in that instrument when I was a kid. My 14 year old son plays bass, guitar, and drums.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My Dad plays a bit of guitar and my Mom was a vocal teacher.

I'm the oldest of 4.
The next brother noodles a bit on acoustic.
The next has his Masters in music performance (vocal) and plays acoustic guitar.
My youngest brother tried bass, then drums for a few years and is now a great acoustic guitarist. 
All 4 of us took piano and violin or cello. The youngest got his Associates in piano.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

My half-sister played 12-string guitar for years. Now she plays drums and flutes. My biological mom played rhythm guitar in a travelling band for 7 years. My adoptive parents didn't play any instruments but both LOVED music and I grew up with stacks of 33's, 78's, and 45's, which were gold in my eyes.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

My father was a barbershopper and my mother played piano. I sang in a quartet with my three older brothers when I was a kid. One played sax, one clarinet, and one guitar, but none of them played past highschool. An older sister also played clarinet in highschool. I also have a younger brother who plays drums. He and I are the only ones who play now but my oldest brother still sings in a jazz chorus and a quartet.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Just me in my family of 4 brothers and a sister...its not so much talent in my case. I have to work really hard, but I really enjoy playing and making music. I am trying to get my better half's daughters interested in music though.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I didn't start until I was 34........I picked up a squier strat and a Fender frontman 25 having never held a guitar before when my daughter got a set of drums and an acoustic guitar.......I'd always wanted to learn - but just never did till recently - I regret it....my daughter picks up my guitar and just starts playing like she has been playng all her life - those young minds pick it up so fast.....it's a struggle for this middle aged guy!

growing up there was lots of music in the house - lots of pink floyd and zeppelin on the parent's stereo, and the stepdad played piano......but none of us kinds, my brother or my sister or myself picked any instruments up

I's since migrated to some better equip (better equip makes an amateur sound better Stones ) and just love when I can grab 5 minutes of the daughter's time to jam out a nice bluesy number together.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My father was an artist a musician and an alcoholic. Between myself and my 2 brothers, I'm the musician, one is an artist and the other is a drunk.


----------

